# What would you call her



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

This is my appy mare and I was wondering what you would call her coat pattern/color?


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Mine? Sorry, I am no help with color, but she looks like a cutie


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would say she is bay varnish roan. However, I am not amazing with appy colours. One of those spotty genii will be along shortly I would say


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I LOVE when they have dark spots AND white spots on a 'solid' coat .. hehehe ..

Love Appys .. they just blow the rules of color..


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Bay varnish roan.. She'll get lighter and lighter every year and probably have more spots revealed as she colors out.


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> Bay varnish roan.. She'll get lighter and lighter every year and probably have more spots revealed as she colors out.


YEA more spots!!!!!

This was what she looked like when she was younger (by far my favorite year as far as her coat goes)









And this was her coat last summer


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Such a pretty girl. I love the shape of her head, so attractive .


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Something weird is going on there/here...


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I agree with Faceman. How is she getting "less white"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

It happens .. I know a mare that did the same thing. She was bay with a white blanket with spots. During her yearling or 2 year old year she had those same big ol' spots all over her. The next year she lost the spots and started started the varnish roaning .. she's pretty much white now with the spots in her "blanket" ..


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

texasgal said:


> It happens .. I know a mare that did the same thing. She was bay with a white blanket with spots. During her yearling or 2 year old year she had those same big ol' spots all over her. The next year she lost the spots and started started the varnish roaning .. she's pretty much white now with the spots in her "blanket" ..


Yeah, I've heard of that - although I've never seen it, but I've never seen a mottled nose come and go...:think:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Really? ~ off to look for pics ... I'm almost certain I have. Kinda like the nose on a yellow lab .. black and then pink and then black and then pink and then black .. lol


----------

